# Looking for Song of Ice and Fire RPG game



## mr0bunghole (May 12, 2011)

What: Looking for a _Song of Ice and Fire_ RPG game (by Green Ronin).

(Note: This is not the old d20 Game of Thrones RPG)

Where: Online or Tampa Bay area for face-to-face game.

When: Weeknights, Eastern US time.


An online campaign using MapTool and Skype is my preferred game of choice, but I'm willing to sacrifice to get into any game as player. I'd prefer not to DM/Narrator since I'm already running multiple 4e games.


----------

